# Ryzen AMD 1500x



## xProlium (29. November 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt die GTX 1800 zugelegt und wollte mal nachfragen ob wer mit dem Prozessor 1500x von Ryzen schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Und reicht diese Kombination von Graphikkarte und Prozessor aus um die aktuellsten Spieletitel zu spielen?
Vielen Dank&#128522;


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2017)

Ist eine super Wahl, wenn du den Aufpreis zum Ryzen 5 1600 mit 6 Kernen und 12 Threads nicht bezahlen kannst/willst.


----------

